# Rocky Element 2007/2008 Hinterbaulager



## gwittmac (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Ich habe ein Element, ich glaube von 2007 oder 2008. Es ist jedenfalls eins mit den Kohlefaser-Sitzstreben. Leider sind die Hinterbau-Lager jetzt durch. Beim letzten Rumschrauben hab ich festgestellt, dass sich das rechte Hauptlager (das untere beim Innenlager) nicht mehr drehen lässt. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich brauch neue. Kein Problem, dachte ich, Radsport Kimmerle wird's schon haben... Pustekuche, da gibt's seit neuestem nur noch alte Gleitlager (eMail-Anfrage läuft). Auch sonst hab ich im Netz nichts passendes gefunden. Kennt jemand die genaue Bezeichnung (Dimensionen kann ich noch selbst ausmessen, aber Passung und Tragzahl wäre super)? Ich würde die Dinger dann eben bei SKF oder Kugelfischer bestellen...

Sollte das Thema schon irgendwo im Forum diskutiert worden sein, bitte ich um den Link und um Entschuldigung. Ich hab nix gefunden.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal hier nach den Abmessungen: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2007_Tech_Manual_German.pdf 

Da findest du zwar die Abmessungen und bezeichnungen, aber du hast wahrscheinlich (wie in meinem Slayer) ein paar Feinheiten zu beachten:

a) teilweise sind Edelstahllager ohne Kugelkäfige verbaut
b) teilweise findest du auch Edelstahlager mit Kunststoffkäfigen.

Normale Rillenkugellager gehen zwar auch, sind aber wegen dem Dreck weniger haltbar.
Tragzahlen sind sekundär, das Lager dreht sich noch nicht mal eine Umdrehung.
Lager auf jeden Fall vor dem Einbau öffnen und komplett mit Fett füllen!

Ich würde es mal direkt bei Bikeaction versuchen die original Lager zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elementer (23. Oktober 2013)

die Bezeichnungen und Teilenummern sind hier genannt http://www.slideshare.net/yongsahm/rmb2008manual
vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter ...

Grüße ...
Robert


----------



## gwittmac (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke Jungs, das hilft schon mal weiter... Jetzt hab ich schon mal die Rocky Teilenummer und muss nur noch rausfinden, wer die Lager liefern kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Oktober 2013)

wird schwer wenn du die mit dem richtigen Innenleben haben möchtest.
Sind Standardabmessungen die du in D bekommst, allerdings als Standardlager die es aber auch tun.


----------



## gwittmac (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke, ich werd's mal ausprobieren... SKF-Lager hab ich gerade bestellt. Mal sehen, ob und wie lange die es tun.


----------



## subdiver (26. Oktober 2013)

Warum nimmst Du keine Original-Lager ? 
Wegen den Kosten ?
Wenn die Lager bei Dir nun 5 oder 6 Jahre gehalten haben, 
kann das P/L-Verhältnis nicht schlecht sein ;-)


----------

